# Quick shortcut to compare original photo with present/most recent developed photo



## SweeJ

Hello, 

In the develop module, is there like a shortcut or key where hitting it switches between the original unedited photo with the current/selected in history or most recent developments for the photo? 

Sometimes, I wanna see really quickly what it looks like originally when imported into the catalogue versus the edited version.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde

In the Develop module, use the "\" key to toggle between "Before" and "After" views, or use the "Y" key for a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## SweeJ

I've tried hitting "\" with some of ,y developed photos, and while I see some changes, I notice the "before" doesn't completely show the original uncropped photo. am I correct?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes, that's right. There's probably a good reason for that, but I can't recall what it is.


----------



## SweeJ

Ah okay, that's a pity. As some photos in the past which I've cropped out, I would like to gain back the full picture so I could re-crop it in a different way. 

Would you be able to recommend a workflow or a tip whereby I can see the original photo in Library Module in Grid View, but it already has developed edits in it? Perhaps I should keep saving/exporting each edit under the same stack, but then undo the original each time...... not sure if that would be counterproductive to the original.


----------



## Jim Wilde

You can always view the original (or any intermediary step) by using the History panel in the Develop module, so exporting after each edit isn't necessary. If you get to a certain point in the develop process that you want to "save" so that you can easily view it again, take a Snapshot.


----------



## SweeJ

Hmmm.... that's a good idea. Thanks for your help Jim!


----------



## Rob_Cullen

1. Select any step in HISTORY panel.
2. Right-Click
3. Select [Copy History Step Settings to Before]

This step in history now becomes your 'Before' image.  This could be the original 'Import' image SOOC.
Use the [ \ ] key as advised above.







I seem to remember that the 'Before' image is taken to be the state the image was at when Lightroom was last shut down. But I might be totally wrong here!


----------



## BobMc

*Virtual Copies let you create many image variations.*

Once you do a crop the “\” (Before – After  toggle) will only toggle the other post crop changes , but you can easily get what you want with Virtual Copies.

The Catalog is a data base that contains a record for each image.  Creating a Virtual Copy just adds another record that points to the same image on your hard drive. The original is referred to as the Master. Any additional records pointing to that image are Virtual Copies and you can have as many as you need.  All this procedure does is take the original image, the Master, with its changes, creates an identical VC, in Develop, use Reset to delete the changes from the VC and then move the flag identifying it as the Master. This leaves the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] changed copy flagged as a VC.

If your crop and other edits were made to the original image as Imported, do the following:

1)      In the library module, select the image with the edits applied and create a Virtual Copy (Ctl-‘)
2)      While the VC  is still selected enter a “D” to go to Develop module
3)      While in Develop, press the Reset button at the bottom of the right panel
4)      Enter ether an E or G to take you back to the Library module.
5)      In the upper left click the word Photo for a drop down menu
6)      Select “Set copy as Master” (This automatically sets the original Master as a VC)

Your original with your edits applied is now a virtual Copy and the new Master has all the changes removed, including any crop.  To see the two side by side, select the Master and the VC and press N (Survey view).  If you want to toggle between the two images full screen, while both are selected press E and press the right arrow key as many times you wish to toggle to the unseen image. 

VC’s lets you have as many versions of an image as you need.  (Different crop ratios, different develop settings and different color setting to include B&W)

BobMc


----------



## tspear

This thread raises a question for me. What is the difference between a snapshot and a virtual copy? I think I am missing something basic.

Tim


----------



## BobMc

tspear said:


> This thread raises a question for me. What is the difference between a snapshot and a virtual copy? I think I am missing something basic.
> 
> Tim



The Snapshot gives you one or more points in the development of one image to which you can return.  Such as finishing with the Basic panel in Develop module and taking a Snapshop before experimenting with Color changes, Split Toning or Effects, with an easy way to reset to that fixed mid-point in the develop process.  

Multiple Virtual Copies can be created from the untouched original or any stage of development can be use as the basis of one or more versions in separate VC’s.  The key advantage of the VC’s is that several of them can be looked at the same time for comparison and any one can be deleted at will without disturbing anything done in another.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

I think the "\" toggle for viewing Before/After is only for a quick temporary look to see any changes made while developing.
(The 'Before' state can be changed as mentioned above.)

Snapshots and Virtual copies are more 'permanent' versions of the develop process.
Snapshots are part of one images'  "history" that can be recalled from the master image and made into a virtual copy.
Virtual Copies are thumbnail previews, separate from and additional to the Master image


----------



## tspear

Thanks guys,

Tim


----------

